# Lodging Info for the SoCal Vintage BMW Meet - Sat. Oct. 11



## leonine99 (Jun 8, 2008)

For those of you that are coming from out of town to attend the SoCal Vintage BMW Meet on Saturday Oct. 11, we have been able to secure some very favorable rates with a couple of hotels very close to the Meet - and all this information is posted on the website as well - socalvintagebmw.com.

Hoiday Inn Express is offering the best group rate of $109.00 plus tax, including hot breakfast in the morning, parking, local calls, and internet connection. Call Ellen Mapue at 818-989-5010 directly or e-mail her at [email protected] to book reservation, and mention you are with the SoCal Vintage BMW Group. Rooms are on a first come, first served basis, so don't delay.

Carriage House Best Western is offering a rate of $109 for a King Bed room and $118 for two Queen Beds (plus tax). Call 877-787-2300 and say you are part of the SoCal Vintage BMW Group. Reservations must be made at least a week prior to the event, as they will release any remaining rooms to the public by then.

We're looking forward to a great meet, and are contemplating a Malibu drive in September, so feel free to give your indication of interest on that as well. Info on food will be posted shortly! Anyone who hasn't registered for the show please do so, as registration fees will go up after September 7. Thanks!

Jeff


----------

